# Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz



## Rossitc (29. November 2004)

*Absolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo,

suche dringend Quappenangelmöglichkeit in Oberbayern oder der Oberpfalz,vorzugsweise einen kleinen Fluß in dem man Wehre findet und ausreichend Quappen vorkommen. ;+ 
Sollte nicht zu weit von Niederbayern weg sein......
Es wäre auch nett, wenn wir in Begleitung eines erfahrenen und ortskundigen Quappenanglers einen Ansitz wagen könnten, irgendwann Dezember oder Januar.
Ich bin gerade absolut vom Quappenfieber infiziert worden und suche wegen Schonzeit in Niederbayern weitere Möglichkeiten um diese interessante Fischerei auszuüben.

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## angeltreff (29. November 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

.....



> [font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1][size=-1]Die Oder ist als Quappengewässer bekannt, aber viele andere Gewässer in Deutschland haben auch gute Bestände der Dorschverwandten. Das größte, unentdeckte Potential dürften Seen haben. Z.B. am Großen Plöner See in Schleswig-Holstein werden vom Berufsfischer Quappen gefangen. Fänge wurden auch aus dem Bodensee und *Walchensee *vermeldet.
> Was Flüsse angeht, sind Iller, Radolfzeller Ach - Zufluss des Bodensees -, Lech, Wertach, Donau, Aller, Leine und Saale auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. Auch dort treiben große Marmorierte ihr "Unwesen".
> Quappen lieben große, tiefe Seen mit kühlem und sauerstoffreichem Wasser mit ausgeprägten Geröll- und Felsufern, hier stehen sie dann an den steil abfallenden Ufern. In Fliessgewässern sind reich strukturierte Abschnitte, unterspülte Ufer sowie tiefe Kolken und Rinnen aussichtsreiche Plätze.[/size][/size][/font]


----------



## Alexander2781 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Danke für den Tip. Gibt es noch weitere???


----------



## Ghanja (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

In der Schwarzach (Bereich Neunburg) soll es auch gute Quappenbestände geben. Ich kenne zwar nicht viele Mitlieder unseres Vereins, aber die meisten angeln eh im Stausee. Frag einfach mal beim Vorstand nach:
Fischereiverein Neunburg
Evtl. auch Infos bei Anglerparadies Schilay


----------



## Rossitc (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Ghanja schrieb:
			
		

> In der Schwarzach (Bereich Neunburg) soll es auch gute Quappenbestände geben. Ich kenne zwar nicht viele Mitlieder unseres Vereins, aber die meisten angeln eh im Stausee. Frag einfach mal beim Vorstand nach:
> Fischereiverein Neunburg
> Evtl. auch Infos bei Anglerparadies Schilay



Danke,

hab auch schon irgendwo gelesen, dass in der Schwarzach was gehen soll.
Gibts da irgendein Wehr, bzw Schleuse wo die Quappen nicht weiterkommen?
Was kosten die Gastkarten?
Wie siehts mit Fangbeschränkung, Mindestmaß und Schonzeit aus?

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Servus Rosstic, 
wende dich mal an Boardie heinzrch, der fischt an der Schwarzach auf Quappen soweit ich informiert bin. An der Vils gibts leider keine Tageskarten  aber vielleicht klappts ja mal an der Schwarzach mit nem Miniboardietreffen ? #6


----------



## Rossitc (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Rosstic,
> wende dich mal an Boardie heinzrch, der fischt an der Schwarzach auf Quappen soweit ich informiert bin. An der Vils gibts leider keine Tageskarten  aber vielleicht klappts ja mal an der Schwarzach mit nem Miniboardietreffen ? #6



Hallo Franzl,

Danke für den Hinweis, werde gleich versuchen per PM mit heinzrch in Kontakt zu treten.
Die Idee mit dem Minitreffen auf Quappen an der Schwarzach finde ich sehr gut!!!
Bei dieser Gelegenheit könnten mein Bruder Alexander2781 und ich unsere 
Wettschulden begleichen und für die Flüssignahrung sorgen. #g 
Natürlich ein lokales Bier aus einer der vielen Passauer Traditionsbrauereien!!!

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Von mir aus gerne ! 

evtl. mal an einem Samstag, dann könnten wir vorher auch noch ein wenig auf Hecht probieren.... mal schauen wer sich alles meldet  

Heinerv, Ossipeter, Freibadwirt, heinzrch, Ghanja, Zanderkisser, Schelli, Timmy... wäre für alle noch relativ gut erreichbar  

Werde morgen mal ein paar PN´s mit Hinweis auf diesen Thread versenden #6


----------



## Ghanja (1. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Jo, da liese sich was machen - allerdings habe ich nicht viel Kenntnis über Fangstellen etc.. heinzrch ist da wohl eher der Ansprechpartner. Das mit dem Treffen lässt sich bestimmt einrichten ...  :q


----------



## Rossitc (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

O.K.

Das hört sich gut an.
Allerdings hab ich in der Schwarzach absolut keine Erfahrung hinsichtlich
Anforderung ans Gerät, sowohl für Hecht, als auch für Quappen. |kopfkrat 
Was würdet Ihr als Terminvorschlag im Dezember vom Samstag, den 18. halten? Dann ist zwar kein Neumond, aber auch kein Vollmond, ich denke zunehmender Mond ist für Quappen auch nicht so schlecht oder?
Alternativ wäre dann irgendwie der 8. Januar interessant, sofern die Quappen in der Oberpfalz dann keine Schonzeit haben. :b 

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hi Rosstic ! 

18. Dezember.... das hört sich gut an, wollen wir das mal festahlten ?

am Sonntag treffe ich Zanderkisser und Timmy, die werde ich gleich informieren ! 

Heinzrch schreib ich mal an, dass er hier mal reinschauen soll... als unser "Guide" :q :q


----------



## Rossitc (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Franz
Wie weit hast Du zu fahren?
Fährst Du noch zurück oder wie ist das geplant?
Ich glaube von uns sind es einfache Strecke ca. 200 Kilometer, ich denke wir müssten uns eine günstige Bleibe suchen, oder wollt Ihr um 20.Uhr schon wieder aufhören?
Ausserdem haben wir ja vor, die beiden Kästen Bier mitzubringen, die wir noch wegen dem falschen Meistertip FC Bayern 2004 schuldig sind.
Wie sieht die grobe Planung aus?
Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

ich habe so ca. 70km ! 

"Bleibe" wäre ja ne coole Sache... vielleicht irgendwie ein Ferienhaus für eine Nacht mieten und nach der harten Arbeit noch ein kleine Party feiern :q :q 

Jetzt warten wir erstmal ab was heinzrch zusagen hat, er kennt das Gebiet denke ich


----------



## Timmy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Bin dabei.
 Eines meiner Vereinsgewässer ist die Schwarzach-da bin ich mal gespannt.
 Freu mich!


----------



## Alexander2781 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Timmy

Hast du schon mal Quappen in der Schwarzach gefangen, gibt es in diesem Fluß einen guten Quappenbestand?

Gruß und Petri Heil
Alexander2781


----------



## Rossitc (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				angeltreff schrieb:
			
		

> .....



@ angeltreff

Danke für den Hinweis.
Wir werden evtl. die Schwarzach austesten.

Zum Thema Walchensee fällt mir nur ein, dass sich das Quappenangeln dort nicht lohnt.
War die letzten 2 Jahre jeweils am 1. Märzsamstag vor Ort (einfache Strecke ca. 350 Kilometer) und hab absolut nichts gefangen #q 

Gruß Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Timmy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Alexander
 hab keine Ahnung.Hab zwar eine Aufstellung über den Fischbesatz-keine Quppen-aber ob ein Bestand vorhanden ist weiß ich leider nicht....Waller,Hecht,Zander,Karpfen,Barsch etc sind zur Genüge drin.


----------



## Rossitc (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> @Alexander
> hab keine Ahnung.Hab zwar eine Aufstellung über den Fischbesatz-keine Quppen-aber ob ein Bestand vorhanden ist weiß ich leider nicht....Waller,Hecht,Zander,Karpfen,Barsch etc sind zur Genüge drin.



@ Timmy

wäre nett, wenn sich noch jemand vor Ort kundig machen könnte.
Ein gezielter Ansitz auf Quappen bei der Entfernung lohnt nur, wenn auch wirklich Fangaussichten bestehen.
Auf der Homepage des ortsansässigen Vereins werden jedenfalls Quappen
als vorhandene Fischart angegeben... |kopfkrat 

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Timmy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Rossit
 Ich kann leider nur für den Gewässerabschnitt meines Vereins sprechen.Hast aber  Recht,müßte man vorher schon abchecken!


----------



## Zanderkisser (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo alle miteinander!!

Quappenangeln wär doch mal was.Hab das zwar noch nie getan,aber ich würds ja glatt mal versuchen.Am 18. Dezember (falls das schon fest sein sollte) geht´s bei mir nich,aber da lässt sich bestimmt doch mal was organisieren.

@ Timmy:Schöne Grüße,wir lernen uns ja Sonntag kennen...#6 

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Timmy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Zanderkisser
 ja,freu mich!Ich bring Gulasch mit Nudeln und für nachmittags ein Süppchen mit.
 Grüße auch an Deinen Bruder


----------



## Franz_16 (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Also ich denke den 18. Dezember sollte wir mal "verwerfen"... habe von den 5 Pn´s 
3 Absagen erhalten.. und ich selber müsste am 19. um 12 Uhr mittags auch wieder daheim sein... 

8. Januar ??? sagt was dazu :q


----------



## Timmy (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

8.Januar-hab ich da noch Kopfweh von Sylvester????????Nö-müßte gehn.


----------



## freibadwirt (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franzl

in der Schwarzach Quappen ärgern#6 #6 #6 
das wär echt klasse.Der 8.Januar sollte bei mir gehen.:q Der Dezember ist bei 
mir  leider ausgebucht.(Weihnachtsfeiern)
Gruß Freibadwirt#h #h #h #h


----------



## Ossipeter (2. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

8. Januar geht bei mir wahrscheinlich auch. Gibts da noch Erlaubnisscheine? Bei uns ist der Raubfisch da schon gesperrt:


----------



## Rossitc (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo erstmal....,

8. Januar hört sich gut an, fragt sich nur, ob wir dann schon Gastkarten bekommen?
Der örtliche Fischereiverein hat als Bestimmung zwar vom 1.1. bis 31.12. die Fischerei in der Schwarzach angegeben, aber die Kartensituation sollten wir schon vorher klären.

Beim Thema Unterkunft sollten wir auch schnellstmöglich Klarheit schaffen, denn das ist auch ein wichtiger Aspekt für viele von uns.

Wäre nett, wenn ein "Einheimischer" vor Ort das klären könnte.
Auch wichtig wäre, wenn wir heinzrch als Guide verpflichten könnten, denn es ist immer blöd an einem neuen Gewässer zu angeln ohne Insiderinfos.

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## heinerv (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo,

falls der Termin auf den Januar verlegt wird, wäre ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Der Dezember ist bei mir ausgebucht.
Schön wäre natürlich, wenn in Gewässernähe eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit mit schönem Aufenthaltsraum zu finden wäre. Mir persönlich wäre die Übernachtung und das gesellige Beisammensein eigentlich wichtiger wie ein nur gutes Quappengewässer.

Vielleicht bis bald.

Heinerv


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hi Jungs, 

Also 8. Januar.. Interesse ist da... 

Schwarzach ist nich so ganz mein Gebiet, aber wir finden ein Lösung. 

Ich treffe mich am Sonntag mit Zanderkisser und Timmy zum Hechtangeln... ich werd da mal mit den beiden sprechen... hätte da nämlich noch eine aus meiner Sicht gar nicht mal so schlechte Idee, am Sonntag Abend mehr dazu


----------



## Alexander2781 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

8. Januar passt mir gut!!! 

@ Franz

Welche Biersorte soll's denn sein??? #g 

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Stefan1611 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Ihr,

ist auch eines meiner Vereinsgewässer, es gibt Tagenkarten für die Schwarzach in Schwarzhofen/2 Kilometer vor Neunburg. Beim Gastwirt Girlitzer Tel. (PM an mich) hier könnt Ihr auch ein Zimmer bekommen. Unser Verein hat hier vier Teilstücken, für eines dieser Stücke gibt es Tagenskarten Nr.4. Im Verein wird sie einfach die Vierer genannt.
Ich hab mit dem Heinzrch schon darüber gesprochen, aber große Erfolge hatten wir beide noch nicht in der Schwarzach. Es gibt aber Rutten habe schon welche gefangen. Allerdings nur kleine, kein vergleich zur Oder. Hechtschonzeit ist ab 1ten Januar.
Wehre haben wir keines in der Vier, aber ich kenne in meinem Stammgewässer fast jeden Baum. Wenn Ihr also Fragen zur Schwarzach habt kann ich denk ich beantworten. Ferienwohnung kann ich vielleicht auch Tel besorgen.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Ossipeter (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

So langsam werds indresand!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Alex
Löwenbräu :q :q :q (kleiner Scherz) 

das was du auch gerne trinkst  

Wartet mal ab bis Sonntag, mir schwebt da was vor... was richtig gutes sogar


----------



## freibadwirt (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz 16

tja da sind wir doch mal gespannt was du so ausbrütest.Dein Löwenbräu
ist schon kaltgestellt.:q |kopfkrat :q 

Gruß Andreas#h


----------



## Rossitc (4. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Stefan1611

Gibts auch Karten in einem Abschnitt mit Wehr, bzw. E-Werk oder ähnlichem?

Gruß Rossitc #h


----------



## Alexander2781 (5. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Gibt es schon Neuigkeiten???


----------



## Franz_16 (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hi ihr Quappenfans  

Was haltet ihr davon, ein Haus zu mieten, dass auf einem paar tausend m² großen eingezäunten Grundstück steht  
Einige km entfernt ist die Haidenaab, ein Zufluss der Naab....
Ist ein Vereinsgewässer von Zanderkisser wir werden das mal ausprobieren, ob da welche drin sind... normalerweise müssen welche da sein, denn in der Vils gibts auch welche und die mündet auch in die Naab 

Auf der Anlage haben wir im September schon ein kleines Ab-Kaprfenanglertreffen abgehalten... ist wirklich gut da... 

Also lasst mal was hören....


----------



## Ossipeter (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Das klingt doch super!
Wird bestimmt ein kleines Quappiboardtreffen!


----------



## heinerv (6. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Quappenjäger,

schließe mich meinem Vorredner vorbehaltslos an.

@ Ossipeter

   Vielleicht ergibt sich ja eine Fahrgemeinschaft?

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Rossitc (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi ihr Quappenfans
> 
> Was haltet ihr davon, ein Haus zu mieten, dass auf einem paar tausend m² großen eingezäunten Grundstück steht
> Einige km entfernt ist die Haidenaab, ein Zufluss der Naab....
> ...




@ Franz

Was spricht eigentlich dagegen, die Sache wie geplant an der Schwarzach durchzuziehen?
Bitte klärt mich mal auf....

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Rosstic, 
ich kenne mich an der Schwarzach nicht aus
ich weis nicht wo man da übernachten sollte

ist lediglich ein Vorschlag, von mir aus gerne auch Schwarzach... Schwarzach, Vils, Haidenaab sind alles Naabzuflüsse d.h. der Quappenbestand müsste da relativ gleich sein, wobei man ja eins nicht vergessen darf: 

Wenn wir einen Termin ausmachen, dann müssen wir mit dem Wetter leben, welches an  diesem Tag dann ist... d.h. ob auf Quappen was geht wird wohl eh der Wettergott entscheiden


----------



## Alexander2781 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz

Gibt es in der Naab auch ein Stauwehr???


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Alexander 
ja es gibt in der Naab sowie in der Haidenaab Wehre 

die Haidenaab werden Zanderkisser und ich demnächst mal unsicher machen  
ich bin z.Zt. leicht angeschlagen (Bauchgrippe) deswegen müssen wir das noch etwas zurückstellen


----------



## Rossitc (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz

Wollte Dir nicht zu nahe treten, Sorry.
War nicht als Vorwurf gemeint.
Wollte eigentlich nur wissen, ob heinzrch sich schon bei Dir gemeldet hat zwecks "Guiding".
Wenn wir in der Naab oder Haidennaab auf Quappen gehen und sich dort jemand auskennt. dann soll es mir auch Recht sein.
Hauptsache wir haben jemanden vor Ort, der weiss wo man wie auf was angelt.
Fragt sich allerdings, wo das genau ist zwecks Routenplanung....

Gute Besserung........

Gruß 
Rossitc #h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Rosstic
keine Angst, hab ich auch nicht so verstanden :q  

Denke Haidenaab wäre ne gute Alternative, da wir mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen könnten... zum einen können wir Quappenangeln zum anderen können wir nach dem Quappenangeln ungestört eine Party feiern... d.h. wir müssen auf niemanden Rücksicht nehmen wie z.B. in einem Wirtshaus...


----------



## Rossitc (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rosstic
> keine Angst, hab ich auch nicht so verstanden :q
> 
> Denke Haidenaab wäre ne gute Alternative, da wir mehrere Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen könnten... zum einen können wir Quappenangeln zum anderen können wir nach dem Quappenangeln ungestört eine Party feiern... d.h. wir müssen auf niemanden Rücksicht nehmen wie z.B. in einem Wirtshaus...



na das hört sich doch gar nicht schlecht an. #g 
Würde gerne wissen, wo das ungefähr liegt, hab nämlich null Ahnung von der Gegend!

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## schelli (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Also im Jannuar würde es ganz gut aussehen !!

Könnte mir schon vorstellen das es da klappen könnte  #h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Rosstic 

Das liegt bei Weiden.. von der A93 aus nicht zu verfehlen ! 

Jetzt warten wir mal ab was die anderen dazu meinen, und wenn ich wieder fit bin geh ich mit Zanderkisser mal los und untersuche das Gewässer mal auf seinen Quappenbestand  

Wollen wir mal 8. Januar anpeilen ?


----------



## Rossitc (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Danke für die Auskunft!

8. Januar passt gut, wie siehts mit dem Wetter aus? Vollmond wäre blöd!

Lasst noch ein paar Quappen für uns übrig, die schmecken einfach sooo toll!!!

Gruß Rossitc


----------



## Timmy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Das Häuschen,von dem Franz geschrieben hat, sieht wirklich perfekt für so´ne Veranstaltung aus.Ruhig gelegen,Schlafmöglichkeiten und am Wasser!!!!!!!
    @Franzl:Wie hoch ist die Miete?
 Es gäbe ja sicherlich "Dableiber" und "Heimfahrer"(zu denen ich gehören werde-wenn meine Frau nicht eh dabei ist ,holt sie mich ab)
    Gibts in dem Haus eine Küche?Wenn nicht,ist es auch nicht so schlimm-Cateringausrüstung ist vorhanden.
    Soll ich mich ums Essen kümmern?(bis 50 Personen ist es kein Problem-aber sooo viele werden wir glaube ich nicht:q:q)


----------



## Rossitc (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Timmy

Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass Du vielleicht nach der Pa #g rty nicht mehr nach Hause fährst....


----------



## Timmy (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Rossitc
 Ich fahr nie wenn ich was getrunken hab-aber ich will meinen dicken Kopf in meinem eigenen Bett ertragen.Meine Frau trinkt nie was-wir ham uns gesucht und gefunden:q:q:q


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@timmy
bring du auf jeden Fall deinen Laptop mit.... dann können wir am Abend noch Urlaubsbilder aus dem hohen Norden angucken.. 

Haus kostet 50€ pro Tag... d.h. Samstag-Sonntag = 100€ .. bei 10 Leuten also 10€ Pro Person... ist akzeptabel würde ich sagen 
dort sind 4 normale Betten 2 Klappbetten 2 Sofas... aber auch Platz für Feldbett, Bedchair und Co... 

Küche ist vorhanden  
Am besten wären natürlich frische Quappenfilets ...ach ne halt.. 
Fische sind Freunde, kein Futter :q :q 

Wegen Mond muss ich mal schauen...


----------



## Zanderkisser (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Timmy schrieb:
			
		

> @Rossitc
> Ich fahr nie wenn ich was getrunken hab-aber ich will meinen dicken Kopf in meinem eigenen Bett ertragen.Meine Frau trinkt nie was-wir ham uns gesucht und gefunden:q:q:q


Ich hab das auch nich schlecht gelöst.Wir teilen´s uns die Fahrt immer auf.Ich hinwärts,mei Frau rückwärts...:m 

Also,unsere Haidenaab wird mal von Franzl und mir untersucht|supergri  werden.
Denk aber schon das hier die ein oder andere Quappe nach unseren Ködern suchen wird.

@ Timmy: Das Haus hat ne kleine Küche vollständig eingerichtet.Miete beträgt 50 € pro Tag.Is also machbar...

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Rossitc (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz/ Zanderkisser

der Preis klingt vernünftig!

Das ganze nimmt langsam Formen an.
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das OK der Testangler zum Thema Quappenbestand.

Wie siehts mit Angelausrüstung aus?
Welche Ruten, Wurfgewicht, Schnurstärke sind in der Haidenaab auf Quappen angesagt?

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Franz_16 (7. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Rosstic

Nix besonderes.... ich werde meine normalen Ruten dafür nehmen 
1x 2,70m 15-75g
1x 3m     30-60g 

Schnurstärke: 30er Mono reicht normalerweise.... 

Werde dazu aber erst nach unserem Testangeln noch was genaueres sagen können


----------



## Alexander2781 (8. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Ich werde auch mit 3,00 m Ruten, 30-60 g Wurfgewicht und 30er Monofilschnur angeln!

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Rossitc (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> @Rosstic
> 
> Nix besonderes.... ich werde meine normalen Ruten dafür nehmen
> 1x 2,70m 15-75g
> ...




@ Franz

habt Ihr schon einen Termin fürs Testangeln????
Ich bin schon so gespannt.....

Gruß Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Ne, bislang noch nicht... 

werden wir nächste Woche wohl mal angreifen


----------



## freibadwirt (9. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz 16

das hört sich doch alles super an.Werd auf jeden Fall auch kommen
wenn ich mich von meiner Kneipe losreisen kann.Geb dir auf jeden Fall die nächsten Tage bescheid.

Gruß Freibadwirt|wavey: |wavey: |wavey:


----------



## Alexander2781 (10. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Was geht ab???


----------



## heinzrch (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo allerseits,

bin dieses Jahr noch nicht zum Quappenfischen gekommen - bin aber im Prinzip ab sofort (nach überstandener Grippe) einsatzfähig.

Im Moment ist es noch zu kalt - beim nächsten Wärmeeinbruch (+ Grade und Regen) pack mers !

Schwarzach erscheint mir zumindest auf der FV Nbg. Strecke nicht sehr ergiebig (habe mir dort schon einige Nächte erfolglos den Ar*** abgefroren.

Besser: der Bach unterhalb Waldmünchen oder vieleicht was ganz anderes:

Liebensteinstausee tagsüber auf Zander und anschließend abends noch am Haidenaabeinlauf auf Rutten.

Oder die Vils (Amberg) mal probieren ? - da kann man wenn man so richtig schön durchgefroren ist dannach ins Kurfürstenbad in die Sauna zum aufwärmen....


----------



## Timmy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Nix Da Sauna!!!!!!!!!!!!!!geangelt Wird!!!!!!!!!!!!weicheier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## heinzrch (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo,

kann leider ausgerechnet am Samstag, 18.12. nicht, da ich abends auf nem Geburtstag bin, d.h. ich muß um 20 Uhr in Hersbruck sein.

Wenn schon Schwarzach, dann würde ich es am Einlauf/Auslauf Stausee Eixendorf probieren. Ansonsten: der Bach in Kriztenast, der Liebensteinspeicher Einlauf/Auslauf Haidenaab, oder doch die Paar/Manching.
Ach ja, die Eger /Marktleuthen wäre auch nen Versuch wert.

Der Mond ist wahrscheinlich egal, wichtig ist das gut Wasser in der richtigen Farbe (braun) den Bach runterkommt....

Gerät: kurze Rute, weiche Spitze, Blei 40 - 80g, Vorfach nicht zu lang.
Leuchtperle kann von Vorteil sein (oder Einbildung ?)- ist zumindest nicht schädlich....
Tauwurm oder Fisch, am besten beides testen, Seefisch geht auch gut.
Futterkorb mit Fischmantsch ist auch gut.

Petri
Richard


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Mein Vorschlag wäre: 

Datum: Samstag 8. Januar 2004 
Ort: Haidenaab bei Steinfels/Mantel
Ablauf:
Wir treffen uns im Lauf des Tages am "Otterweiher", an dem ein Haus steht das wir mieten ! 
Dort ist quasi unser Basislager ! Gegen 16 Uhr oder so, machen wir uns dann auf den Weg zur Haidenaab und Angeln solange wir Lust haben. 
Danach fahren wir zum Otterweiher zurück und schmeissen eine kleine Party und übernachten da.. am nächsten Tag fahren wir dann wieder ausgeruht nach Hause ! 

Was meint ihr dazu ? 
Mir ist es relativ egal, wo wir angeln.. ist nur ein Vorschlag


----------



## Timmy (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Um 16Uhr erst los??????????????
 Da bin ich spätestens um 19Uhr wieder in der warmen Hütte und esse und trink!(Oder ich bereite das Essen für die wirklich harten Männer vor!)
  Bibberbibber........|wavey:


----------



## Rossitc (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo,


8.1. ist eigentlich schon gebongt!!!
Auch der Vorschlag mit Basislager Otterweiher ist O.K.
Wäre jetzt noch zu klären ob Haidenaab auf Quappen lohnt, aber Franzl wird ja diese Woche mal antesten.

Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


Wie ist das jetzt mit den Leuchtperlen, bringt das wirklich was? |kopfkrat


----------



## Rossitc (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ heinzrch

Die Party steigt am 8.1., nicht am 18.12.

Die anderen Gewässervorschläge hören sich auch nicht schlecht an, sofern man Quappen dort fängt, sicher interessant.
Wir brauchen aber für die nächsten Jahre ohnehin noch weitere Ziele und die werden wir eins nach dem anderen abarbeiten.

Wie kurz sind "kurze Ruten"?

Gruß Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@rosstic, schau halt mal nach :q :q 

2,70m passt ... und 3m passt auch... ist Geschmackssache ! 

war gestern und vorgestern an der Vils unterwegs, da ist im Moment nichts zu holen... Zanderkisser und ich werden am Samstag losziehen.. 
Wir werden auf jeden Fall Bilder machen, fangtechnisch äußere ich arge Bedenken... 
aber naja da steckt man nciht drin, wir wissen ja leider jetzt auch noch nicht welches Wetter am 8.Januar sein wird.. deswegen ja die Idee mit der kleinen Party, dann würden wir wenigstens nicht umsonst anreisen :q :q


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Klingt gut, schick doch mal einen Wegeplan per PN wenn möglich.
Wer macht denn alles mit?


----------



## heinzrch (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Bin am 8.1. auch dabei - Franzl, mach mal nen Lageplan vom Otterweiher...

Zur Rutenlänge: an den kleinen Bächen, wo man fast rüberhupfen kann, sind 2,40 -2,70 m ideal, 3m geht auch noch, alles drüber wird sperrig....

Tip: die Gerlinger Aalpicker - die beste und billigste Aalrute die ich kenne - so ne Art kkurze (2,4 oder 2,7 m) heavy picker mit der man auch noch 80g werfen kann (hat 2 Spitzen)- für 30€!

Wie wärs mit nem Zelt am Wasser? - ich hab ne kleine Gasheizung!

Gruß
Richard


----------



## heinzrch (13. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Apropos: am 6.1. ist Dreikönig, am 7.1.(Freitag) ist Brückentag. Man könnte ja auch schon am Freitag anangeln, und von Freitag auf Samstag übernachten, ich wäre dabei

Gruß


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Ok, Anfahrtsplanung ist kein Problem ! 
Also wer ist definitiv dabei ? 

Entweder 7.1 auf 8.1 oder 8.1 auf 9.1 mir ist das relativ egal... wie es euch besser passt, sagt einfach was dazu ! 

Ich halte feste: 
heinzrch
Ossipeter
Franz_16 

Ihr Franken könnt ja auch eine Fahrgemeinschaft machen


----------



## Timmy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Timmy kommt auch!


----------



## Rossitc (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Rossitc ist auch dabei, allerdings wäre Freitag auf Samstag fast noch besser, da hätt ich den Sonntag Zeit für die Familie!!!!


----------



## Rossitc (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				heinzrch schrieb:
			
		

> Tip: die Gerlinger Aalpicker - die beste und billigste Aalrute die ich kenne - so ne Art kkurze (2,4 oder 2,7 m) heavy picker mit der man auch noch 80g werfen kann (hat 2 Spitzen)- für 30€!



Meinst Du die Aalzocker von Dreamtackle (Gerlinger)?

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Also: 
Freitag 7.1 auf Samstag 8.1 ! 

Teilnehmer: 
Timmy
Rosstic
Ossipeter
Franzl 
heinzrch


----------



## Rossitc (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz,  bitte korrigieren:

Rossitc  anstelle  Rosstic (würde allerdings eher zum Angeln passen)

Danke!!!!
Das Bier bringe ich mit #g 

Gruß Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

ja leck mich doch am Arsch.. jetzt sag nicht du heisst schon immer Rossitc ???? 

Ich lese seit mehr als 2 Jahren imme Rosstic :q :q


----------



## Rossitc (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> ja leck mich doch am Arsch.. jetzt sag nicht du heisst schon immer Rossitc ????
> 
> Ich lese seit mehr als 2 Jahren imme Rosstic :q :q




Genau so isses!!!!!
Musst Dir mal den Monitor abputzen, gell!!!!!


----------



## heinerv (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz, 

danke für die PN. Hab hier zwar immer wieder reingeschaut, war aber jetzt doch einige Tage recht mau.
Kannst mich auf die Liste setzen Franz. Denke, daß ich mit Peter eine Fahrgemeinschaft zusammenbringe. 

@ Ossipeter
    Hoffe, daß es bei uns mit der FG klappt.

Gruß

Heiner


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Teilnehmer:
Timmy
Rossitc
Ossipeter
Franzl
heinzrch
heinerv

6 Leute sind es schon ma, ich würde morgen gerne die Hütte klar machen... die ist nämlich recht "umworben" .. und wer zu spät kommt hat Pech gehabt


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz

bin auch dabei!!!
Werde auch Flüssignahrung mitbringen!!!

Gruß 
Alexander2781


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Teilnehmer:
Timmy
Rossitc
Ossipeter
Franzl
heinzrch
heinerv
Alexander2781 

alles klar  

Ich hab jetzt eben schon angerufen und das Haus "bestellt" ! ! ! 
Freitag 07.1 auf Samstag 08.1 ist gebongt... Ich habe gesagt, dass es unter "Vorbehalt" ist und es auch 08.1 auf 09.1 sein kann... d.h. wir suchen uns aus wie es uns besser passt entweder Freitag aus Samstag oder Samstag auf Sonntag... wie gesagt mir ist es wurscht 

Ab wann könntet ihr denn am Freitag eintrudeln ?


----------



## Alexander2781 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Freue mich schon, Euch einmal persönlich kennenzulernen!!!


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Heiner, Timmy und wer noch aus Franken?
Muss mal mit der Regierung reden wegen Auto, gib euch Bescheid.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Unter Vorbehalt sage ich jetzt auch mal zu. Ich weis aber leider noch nicht ganz genau ob es was wird, melde mich aber rechtzeitig. Da ich aber am Freitag bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten muss wäre ich erst ziemlich Spät vor Ort. Naja, schaun wir mal......


----------



## heinerv (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Ossipeter

Denke schon, daß die Regierung zustimmt und wir eine Fahrgemeinschaft    auf die Reihe bekommen.

@ Stuffel

Wäre sehr schön, wenn du auch kommen könntest.

@ Franz

Vielleicht sollte dann doch lieber von Samstag auf Sonntag geplant werden. Vermutlich werden auch andere das gleiche Problem wie Stuffel haben. Außerdem könnten wir uns am Samstag sicher schon am Nachmittag treffen.
Wäre meiner Meinung nach eine Überlegung wert.

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Franz_16 (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Jo Heiner denke ich auch.. Freitag wird Stress für einige, muss ja nicht sein


----------



## Timmy (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Wenn wir es vom Sa auf So machen,kann ich zusammen mit meiner Frau in aller Ruhe ein *kleines Buffet*(warm) für Samstagabend/-nacht vorbereiten.
 Dann geht glaub ich keiner hungrig ins Bett#d

 Laßt Euch überraschen...................|wavey:


----------



## Ossipeter (14. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Sorry Jungs, hab leider schlechte Nachrichten. Wegen einer privaten dringlichen Angelegenheit klappt es bei mir nicht. Müssen unser Treffen auf Februar verschieben.
Hoffe ihr fangt die Rutten und habt viel Spass! Wäre gern dabei gewesen.


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Ossipeter, 
schade, hätt dich gerne nochmal vor dem großen Event getroffen, ab er macht nichts... Der Februar ist auch schneller da als man denkt  

@Rossitc und heinzrch
ist Samstag auf Sonntag für euch auch Ok ?

Ihr Franken könnt euch ja wegen einer Fahrgemeinschaft absprechen... 
Timmy - Nürnberg
Heinzrch - Fürth (oh weh :q)
Heinerv - Stein 
freibadwirt - Gunzenhausen 

Timmy kennt den Weg ja schon  

Ich werde mich jetzt mal an eine Wegbeschreibung machen, beim Karpfenanglertreffen haben sogar unsere Berliner das auf Anhieb gefunden


----------



## heinzrch (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo,

mir ist egal ob Freitag auf Samstag oder Samstag auf Sonntag, am liebsten wäre mir Freitag und Samstag fischen. Gibt's eventuell ne Übernachtungsmöglichkeit an beiden Tagen ? - egal, ich schlaf auch im Auto...
Wichtiger Punkt: die Angelscheine; wo und wann (Öffnungszeiten) gibt es die ?

Rossitc: ich meinte natürlich die Aalzocker, und zwar als Steckrute. Hab mich in den erhältlichen Längen getäuscht: es gibt 2,70 m für 29,50€ und 3,0 m für 34,50 €. Ich hab ein Pärchen in 2,70 m und fische damit auf alles im Fluß, also nicht nur Aal und Rutte. Kannst ja mal anschauen, ich nehm sie mit...

Leute was anderes: Wetterbericht für dieses Wochenende, Regen, Schnee und leichte Plustemperaturen, das klingt ruttig. Außerdem ist die Geburtstagfeier doch nicht am Samstag, sondern schon am Freitag, d.h., der  Samstag wäre noch frei, fährt eventuell jemand mit (Fahrgemeinschaft) ?

Gruß


----------



## Rossitc (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz
Samstag auf Sonntag ist mir auch recht!
Allerdings kann ich nur 1 x, das gilt übrigens auch für Alexander2781, da wir mit 1 Auto fahren

@heinzrch
wir haben auch jeweils 2 Stück der Aalzocker in 2,70 m.
Uns waren auf Dauer die Sportex Ruten zum Aalangeln an der Donau einfach zu schade und bei den Zockern kann man auch mal mit schmutzigen "Wurmfingern" hantieren ohne dass der Kork Schaden nimmt.
Ich war anfangs allerdings etwas enttäuscht, weil es im Gerlinger Katalog so aussah, als würden die Rutenwicklungen floureszierend leuchten, das wär natürlich der Hammer gewesen!!!!
Welche Rolle hast Du drauf und welche Schnurstärke?
Wir haben jeweils 2 x Quantum Heat MBC 730 mit 25er Monofil.
Bin aber am Überlegen ob ich nicht die Quantum Heat BCS 640 mit 30er Schnur nehmen soll, was meinst Du?????

Gruß Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*



> Wichtiger Punkt: die Angelscheine; wo und wann (Öffnungszeiten) gibt es die ?



Kein Thema, die kauf ich vorher auf Komission, d.h. ich kaufe einfach mal 15 STück oder so, die können wir selber ausfüllen und den Rest zurückgeben ! 

@Richard
ich würde sagen wir machen nur eine Nacht, von Samstag auf Sonntag ! 

Dieses Wochenende hab ich eigentlich vor, am Samstag mit Zanderkisser auf Quappen loszuziehen an die Haidenaab, wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne mitkommen !
Karten könnte ich besorgen !


----------



## Rossitc (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Franz,

wie sieht die aktuelle Teilnehmerliste aus?
Bin ja mal gespannt, ob am Samstag quappenmäßig was geht, das Wetter soll ja ganz "ruttisch" werden!!!
Vergesst blos die Kamera nicht!!!!

Gruß + Petri 
Rossitc


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Timmy
Rossitc
Franzl
heinzrch
heinerv
Alexander2781 
Zanderkisser (?)
Stuffel (?)
freibadwirt (?)

ich werde auch Robert noch Bescheid sagen, er wohnt ja da gleich um die Ecke, vielleicht will er auch ein paar Halbe mittrinken


----------



## schelli (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Da mich der Weihnachtsstress übermannt hat .......... konnte ich jetzt erst antworten.

Merci Franz für die PM

also ich könnt zu 90 % mit mir rechnen ab Samstag !!

Franz kannst du mir über mal die genauen Daten und Anfahrts-Plan ne PM schreiben wenns möglich ist ........ ??? 
Komme im Moment wenig dazu ins AB zu schauen, wird aber ab Mitte Jannuar wieder besser !!

Jungs weiter so  #6


----------



## Franz_16 (15. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Jo schelli du kriegst dat ganze per Pn  

für die anderen werd ich den Anfahrtsplan hier einstellen... werde heute aber wohl nicht mehr dazukommen, freu mich schon


----------



## heinzrch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Ruttenjäger aus Franken,

wie siehts aus mit ner Fahrgemeinschaft diesen Samstag (übermorgen) zum Franz bzw. an die Haidenaab ? - will mich so ca. 14 Uhr in Sulzbach Rosenberg mit dem Franz treffen, ggf. kleiner Umweg über Neumarkt/Obpf., kurz beim Angel Meyer vorbeischaun (muß aber nicht unbedingt sein...), Ich wollte so um 12 Uhr in Fürth abfahren...

gruß


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Moin Richard 

Ich habe von Zanderkisser bislang noch keine Rückmeldung... er wird wohl auf Arbeit sein.... 

Ich habe jetzt mal Samstag 14 Uhr an der Autobahnabfahrt Sulzbach-Rosenberg angedacht ( A6 ! ! !) wir werden dann so ca. um 15 Uhr am Wasser sein  

Wäre ganz praktisch wenn ich heute Abend Bescheid wüsste wer mitkommt, damit ich die Karten organisieren kann


----------



## heinzrch (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

> Rossitc:
> Welche Rolle hast Du drauf und welche Schnurstärke?

zum Ruttenfischen hab ich so billige Plastik-DAM vom Gerlinger (Konkursmasse DAM, 10€ mit E-Spule...) drauf, die sind äußerst robust, und wesentlich besser als der Preis vermuten läßt. Allerdings im Sommer auf Aal, wenn ggf. mit Waller oder Karpfen zu rechnen ist, kommt was gescheites drauf (Quick 2002 z.B.). Wenn ich nen Nostalgie-Anfall habe, fische ich auch mal meine Abu Kapselrollen (503/506).

Schnur: berkley big game 0.31 mm in fluogrün, gut, weich, hervoragend sichtbar und billig (mein Lieblingsmonofil)


----------



## Bernhard* (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo!

Also bei uns in Neuötting-Inn-Unterstau werden auch immer wieder Ruten gefangen. Ist ja auch nicht allzu weit weg von Passau....


----------



## Rossitc (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Burn77,

Ihr habt ja keine Schonzeit in Oberbayern, Ihr glücklichen!!!!!!!!
Ich wär auf alle Fälle interessiert (Alexander2781 ebenso), vielleicht sogar noch vor Weihnachten, denn jetzt soll das Wetter endlich "saumäßig" ruttisch werden. #: 
Ich hab mich im November vom Ruttenvirus anstecken lassen, als ich in einem kleinen Forellenbach 3 Stück fangen konnte, seitdem bin ich ständig auf der Suche nach vernünftigen Möglichkeiten zum Ruttenfischen.
Das ganze würde natürlich nur Sinn machen, wenn ein Guide ortskundig Tipps geben könnte, ansonsten wäre das eher "im Trüben fischen". #c 
Wäre echt der Bringer, wenn Du da weitere Tipps geben könntest. |supergri 



Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Also: Hier einmal ein paar Bilder: 






das ist das Wohnzimmer ! 






Esszimmer + Küche 

Anfahrt: 
GPS DATEN:
N 49°31.619´; E 12°03.877´

Die Anfahrt gestaltet sich "relativ" einfach:
Ihr fahrt auf die A93 (findet jeder Routenplaner) ....
(Das ist die gleiche Autobahn, die auch zum Bayrischen Boardtreffen führt )

Dann fahrt ihr bei der Ausfahrt Wernberg/Köblitz (27) von der Autobahn runter.
Die von Norden kommenden Fahrzeuge biegen rechts ab Richtung: Amberg, Schnaittenbach,Hirschau, Sulzbach-Rosenberg
Die von Süden kommenden Fahrzeuge biegen dann logischerweise links ab

Nun seit ihr auf der B14 , jetzt fahrt ihr ca. 5,5 km und biegt dann links ab Richtung "Nabburg"
Nach weiteren ca. 1,7 km ist rechts der Teich

Timmy kennt den Teich bereits, heinzrch werde ich ihn am Samstag zeigen.. die Franken werden ihn also bestimmt finden  

Die Südbayrischefraktion findet ihn mit der obigen Beschreibung auf jeden Fall


----------



## Timmy (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Sieht doch nach einem Ort aus,wo man gern feiert.
 Übrigens:Ist die Küche mit einem Herd mitBratröhre ausgestattet?

 Wie wärs dann mit Schweinbraten und Klößen am Abend?


----------



## Franz_16 (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

jo ist er glaube ich.. Schweinebraten muss für mich nicht sein, den gibts sooooo oft :q 

aber übers essen können wir noch reden  

Lachs... mit Mandeldinger wär interessant :q


----------



## Timmy (16. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

A No Anschbrüch Schdelln!!!!!!!?????????


----------



## Rossitc (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Sieht doch ganz gut aus!
Richtig gemütlich zum begiessen der einen oder anderen gefangenen Quappe. #g 

Geht Ihr morgen auf Quappentest?

Gruß
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Jo rossitc.. und zwar da: 

http://www.fischereiverein-etzenricht.de/FischereivereinEtzenricht/haidenaab_steinfels_info.html

bin schon heiss :q :q


----------



## Rossitc (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Franzl
Kann leider dem Link wegen Browserproblemen nicht folgen, aber ich denke Ihr geht an der Haidenaab antesten.
Kanns kaum erwarten Euren Bericht zu lesen, hoffentlich mit Fotos von schönen Quappen.

Viel Petri aus dem verschneiten Bayerwald
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Alexander2781 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Ich muß sagen, die Haidenaab sieht ziemlich ruttisch aus!!! Gibt es auch breitere Stellen???


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Alexander.. 
ich werde morgen mal noch ein paar Bilder machen.. ich finde auch das das Wasserechen richtig gut aussieht... ob was geht werden wir sehen


----------



## Franz_16 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Rossitc
das ist extra für dich :q :q


----------



## Alexander2781 (17. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franzl

Petri Heil, bin auf die Bilder gespannt!!!

Gruß
Alexander2781


----------



## Rossitc (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz
Danke für die Mühe.
Das erste Foto zeigt ja eine vielversprechende Quappenstelle.
Am liebsten würde ich da jetzt gleich reinschmeissen.......
Wäre heute beinahe im Forellenbach "Michl" bei Breitenberg auf Rutten gegangen, aber das Wetterchaos mit Blitzeis hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.
In der Michl oder auch große Mühl dürfen wir mit Ausnahmegenehmigung auch im Dezember auf Quappen angeln, weil ein sich selbst erhaltender Ruttenbestand nachgewiesen wurde.
Leider kostet mich die Tageskarte 15.-- Euro und ich weiss noch nicht, wo die guten Stellen sind.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich es trotzdem morgen probieren, ich halts einfach bis zum 8.1. nicht mehr aus......
Ich hoffe Ihr hattet heute Erfolg in der Haidenaab, freu mich schon auf den Bericht..

Gruß + Petri 
Rossitc |wavey:


----------



## Franz_16 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Moin Jungs, 
Quappen waren heute Fehlanzeige, wir hofften, dass das Schmelzwasser schon da ist.... aber der Fluss war noch sehr klar... ich habe trotzdem ein paar Bilder gemacht ! 

hier: 
http://www.asamnet.de/~hollwefj/haidenaab/

da dürft ihr richtige Bleie (60g aufwärts) mitbringen... die Stelle schaut sowas von Ruttenverdächtig aus... wenn es da keine gibt dann fress ich ne Katze :q :q 

Ne sieht echt gut aus da, ich hoffe wir haben am 8. mehr Glück


----------



## Toni_1962 (18. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Franz_16

schöne Bilder, aber:
Wenn Tiger rauben, jagt man nicht :m ...


----------



## heinzrch (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Franz,

ein paar Gedanken zu unserem Besuch an der Haidenaab:
so ruttig der Bach auch aussieht, wenn unterhalb (also zur Naabmündung hin) ein Wehr ist, und der Verein das Gewässer ruttenfrei macht (Elektroabfischung), kann man dort auf Rutten fischen, bis man schwarz wird.
Unsere Laaber ist auch so ein Beispiel, Top-Bach, aber ein einziges Forellenpuff und 100% ruttenfrei.
Sicher zum Ruttenfischen geeignet sind nur Gewässer mit einem nachgewiesenen Ruttenbestand oder (z.B. bei der Haidenaab) der Abschnitt von der Flußmündung zum 1. Wehr flussaufwärts.
Das liegt daran, daß man große Flüsse (Naab, Regen, Donau, Schwarzach) nicht komplett abfischen kann, und daher die lästigen Rutten nicht loswird, d.h. diese ziehen regelmäßig zur Laichzeit in die kleineren Bäche bis zum besagten 1. Wehr. 
Kannst ja mal nachschauen, wo in der Haidenaab die Wehre sind, bzw. mal rumhorchen, ob in der oberen Strecke schon Rutten gefangen wurden.
Vileicht ist ja auch die Strecke bei Etzelricht bis zur Naab unverbaut ?
Notfalls können wir auch an den Bach bei Waldmünchen ausweichen, der hat sicher Rutten, und auch die Fangstellen sind bekannt/erprobt.


----------



## Rossitc (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Richard,

das hört sich ziemlich vernünftig an!!!!! #6 
Ich denke auch, dass man vielleicht auf ruttenverdächtigere Abschnitte
ausweichen sollte.

Gruß
Rossitc #h


----------



## Franz_16 (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@heinzrch 
ich bin mir nahezu sicher, das es da Rutten gibt, es steht z.B. in der Gewässerbeschreibung ... andererseits vergleiche ich das immer mit der Vils ich fische am Oberlauf, von der Vilsmündung bis zu mir gibt es mindestens 10 unüberwindbare Wehre... 

Noch dazu kommt, dass wir heute nicht wissen welches Wetter am 8. Januar ist.. wenn das Wetter nicht passt können wir überall hingehen.... 

Weiterhin kommt dazu, dass es von Schnaittenbach (da wo das Haus ist) bis nach Waldmünchen 75km sind...

Mir ist es wurscht, wenn ihr lieber nach Waldmünchen wollt können wir auch da hin...


----------



## Zanderkisser (20. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Servus,

ich hab mich mal etwas informiert und zumindest im Etzenrichter Haidenaab-stück wurden regelmässig schon Rutten gefangen.
Elektroabfischung wurde auf jeden Fall, seitdem die Haidenaab von unserem Verein gepachtet wurde, noch nie vorgenommen.

Gruß Zanderkisser


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Ich würde sagen: 

Das Gewässer können wir ja dann noch entscheiden... wenn es wirklich ideales Quappenwetter ist am 8.1 können wir ja nach WaMü fahren, der Bach muss, nachdem was mir Richard erzählt hat wirklich Spitze sein ! 
Wenn das Wetter nicht so ideal ist fahren wir an die Haidenaab und sparen uns die 150 km und sehen das ganze eher als ein gemütliches Beisammensein


----------



## TroKon (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

|wavey: hallo @all wünsche euch viel Spass und ein dickes Petri für euer Vorhaben#6 leider mache ich erst im März meine Prüfung:c  Aber danach würde ich gerne an so Events teilnehmen:q :q


----------



## sundfisher (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

zu meiner Zeit in Erding (Oberbayern) war der Isarkanal ein gutes Quappengewässer auch wenn ich nie eine selbst gefangen habe. Tageskarten liegen bei ca. 10.-- - 20.-- € kenne den genauen Preis nicht, Schonzeit dürfte kein Problem sein. http://www.fischen-erding.de/ Einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Wie weit ist die Schwarzach von der Unterkunft entfernt???


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz

Hat sich was bei den Teilnehmern getan???


----------



## Franz_16 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@Alexander 
Schwarzach und Waldmünchen ist die gleiche Ecke... ist also ghupft wia gsprunga  

Ich werde an den Feiertagen mal alle Informationen bündeln und einen extra Thread dazu aufmachen !


----------



## Alexander2781 (21. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz

Hast du in der Schwarzach schon mal auf Rutten geangelt???


----------



## heinzrch (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Alexander,

ich habe in unserer Schwarzachstrecke und auch in der Ascha im Winter schon auf Rutten geangelt (3x) und mir den Ars** abgefroren, ohne was zu fangen.
Damals war allerdings das Wasser ungünstig (d.h. die falsche Farbe....), ich kannte damals den Zusammenhang noch nicht...
Im Sommer habe ich (und auch Kollegen) aber schon Rutten als Beifang beim Aalangeln gefangen.
Einheimische sagen allerdings, daß die obere Schwarzach (Eixendorfer Stausee) besser für Rutten ist.


----------



## Rossitc (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo Zusammen!

Mittlerweile geht es ein bisschen drunter und drüber.
Ursprünglich hab ich diesen Thread aufgemacht um eine gute Angelmöglichkeit auf Quappen ausserhalb Niederbayerns zu finden.
Im Moment sieht es so aus, dass die Sache mit der Haidenaab und dem Häuschen mehr eine Party Veranstaltung wird, das Quappenangeln gerät dabei wohl etwas in den Hintergrund.
Es ist zwar nicht so, dass ich keine Lust auf ein gemütliches Zusammensein habe, aber der erste Aspekt eines solchen Ausflugs sollte nach meiner Meinung schon die gute Fangaussicht sein.
Man kann auch an anderen Gewässern nach dem Angeln noch in einer Wirtschaft zusammensitzen  #g , es muss ja nicht gleich eine Party sein, günstige Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten gibts an der Schwarzach bestimmt auch.
Das ganze hört sich jetzt vielleicht etwas "spießig" an und ich möchte auch keinem zu Nahe treten, aber wir sollten die ganze Sache noch mal überdenken...
Wie denkt Ihr darüber?

Gruß Rossitc #h


----------



## Timmy (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Ganz ehrlich:Angeln ist für mich bei dieser Veranstaltung auch sekundär.Keiner weiß,ob genau an diesem 08.01 die äußeren Umstände genau passen.Und sollte dem nicht so sein,würde ich es vorziehen,nach ca. 3 Stunden ins Warme zu gelangen.
 Aber eben jeder wie er will
 Sollte es jedoch zu einem Hardcore-Quappen-Event werden bin ich definitiv nicht dabei................Man darf halt nicht vergessen,daß es sich hiebei ums "Ansitzangeln "handelt und welche Temperaturen im Januar herrschen können.Ich habe keine Lust,12 oder mehr Stunden in der Kälte zu verbringen............muß am Montag wieder arbeiten!


----------



## Alexander2781 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Andy, da bin ich ganz Deiner Meinung!!!


----------



## Rossitc (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Timmy
Es ist absolut nicht geplant ein Hardcore-Ansitzangeln zu veranstalten.
Wenn die Quappen beissen, dann reichen 3 Stunden ohnehin aus, wenn sie nicht beissen, dann bringen auch 12 Stunden nichts.....
Ich denke einfach, dass wir aus Niederbayern ca. 250 km einfache Strecke nicht nur zum Partyfeiern zurücklegen wollen.
Bei Euch ist das allein von der geographischen Nähe her schon was anderes.
Wenn ich schon so weit fahre, dann möchte ich zumindest die größtmögliche Chance auf einen Erfolg haben, mir ist natürlich klar, dass es nirgends eine Fanggarantie gibt (ausser in Udos Forellenpuffs), aber ich möchte zumindest die Chance haben und nicht von vorneherein wissen, dass ich mir das auswerfen sparen kann.

Gruß
Rossitc


----------



## Timmy (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

500km nur für 3 Stunden Angeln?-das schreit doch förmlich nach einem entsprechenden Rahmenprogramm!
 Auch für mich ist es keinesweg ein "Katzensprung".Gerade deshalb möchte ich etwas davon haben,und ein geselliger Abend mit netten Anglerkollegen ist auch nicht zu verachten.
  Wenn sie beißen wäre es klasse-wenn nicht bricht auch keine Welt zusammen.
  Natürlich ist die Erwartungshaltung,mit der man an die Sache herangeht,entscheident.
  Der Franz hat mit Zanderkisser getestet,ein Häuschen organisiert etc...........
  Er hat vorher gefragt..........jetzt das ganze platzen zu lassen??????????????Mir soll`s recht sein.....................


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Also Jungs, Rossitc und ich haben gerade telefoniert... 
es war alles etwas missverständlich.. und im Prinzip sieht es jeder "gleich".... 

Es ist also so: 
Wenn am 8.1 ein Bomben Quappenwetter ist, dann fahren wir nach Waldmünchen an den Bach ! Laut den Aussagen von Richard ist das da wirklich proppevoll ! Dort angeln wir dann bis nichts mehr geht und fahren wieder zurück und machen Party :q 
Wenn das Wetter am 8.1 nicht ideal ist für Quappen, dann fahren wir an die Haidenaab und hoffen auf einen Zufallsfang und machen schon etwas früher Party ! 

Wer nicht Quappenangeln will, kann ja auch im Haus bleiben, dafür mieten wir es ja  

Ich bin mir sicher, dass wir das hinkriegen, dass jeder zu dem kommt was er gerne will !


----------



## Franz_16 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Es ist also aus meiner Sicht jetzt geklärt... ich habe mit Rossitc telefoniert, weil man übers schreiben einfach nicht "zamkommt"  

Ich freue mich euch am 8. zu treffen und hoffentlich viele Quappen zu fangen und in einer gemütlichen Runde ein paar Bierchen zu zischen  

Wie schon angekündigt, werde ich für unser kleines Treffen noch einen extra Thread aufmachen ! 

@heinzrch 
Wie schauts bei dir am 1. Weihnachtsfeiertag also dem 25. aus ? 
Ab Heilig Abend soll es ja warm werden und auch regnen... wenns dir passt können wir ja mal nach WaMü fahren


----------



## Rossitc (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

@ Franz
War ein tolles Gespräch!
Ich freu mich auf den 8.1.

Gruß + fröhliche Feiertage (vielleicht mit der einen oder anderen Quappe?)
Rossitc #h


----------



## heinerv (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo,

möchte mit meiner Meinung nicht hinterm Berg halten. Auch wenn die Strecke an die Heidenaab nicht so groß ist wie aus Niederbayern, so sehe ich das Treffen eher als "Party" bzw. als gute Gelegenheit, altbekannte AB'ler (wie den Franz) wieder zu treffen und neue Bekanntschaften zu machen. Bisher war für mich jedes Treffen eine Bereicherung. Ich erinnere mich gerne daran zurück und freue mich immer wieder, die bereits bekannten Angler wieder zu sehen und zu - fachsimpeln
                   - einen heben
                   - einen oder zwei schöne Tage zu haben.

Das Quappenfischen ist für mich sekundär. Bin also mehr auf der Seite von
Timmy.

Ich laß mich aber gerne überreden. Vielleicht ist es am besten, wie Franz vorgeschlagen hat, daß wir uns am Haus an der Heidenaab treffen und spontan entscheiden. Wie das dann mit den Niederbayern aussieht, müßte halt geklärt werden. Sie werden sicher nicht zuerst nach Mantel fahren und dann weiter nach Waldmünchen oder in diese Gegend.

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (22. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Heiner, genau so sehe ich das auch. #h  Für mich wäre so ein Treffen auch mehr dazu da um einige Boardies wieder und andere zum ersten mal zu Treffen. :m  
Ich habe auch wenig Lust nur wegen ein paar Quappen, ob dann auch welche gefangen werden steht ja in den Sternen, extra noch bis Waldmünchen und wieder zurück zu Kutschen.  #d  #d


----------



## heinerv (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Hallo zusammen,

es ist recht ruhig geworden, dabei sind es doch nur noch 14 Tage bis zum Treffen.
Nachdem offensichtlich zwei Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Interessen kommen wollen, habe ich mir folgendes überlegt:

- wer (wie Stuffel, Timmy und u.a. ich) eigentlich nur einen schönen Tag unter Boardies verbringen will, könnte direkt zum angemieteten Haus kommen 

- die anderen könnten sich - je nach Wetterlage - entweder bei Waldmünchen oder am Haus treffen und dann zum Angeln gehen; sie werden ja über kurz oder lang dann auch zum gemütlichen Beisammensein kommen.

Was mich noch interessieren würde:

was muß jeder mitbringen (außer Schlafsack und persönliche Sachen)?
wird für Essen und Trinken gesorgt? 

Gruß
Heiner


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

Moin Heiner 

Also kochen würde wohl der Timmy ganz gerne, habe das kürzlich schonmal getestet, der kann das schon a bisserl :q :q 

Wegen Getränken, werden Alex und Rossitc je einen Kasten Bier mitbringen ! 

3km von Haus entfernt ist ein Supermarkt, mit Getränkemarkt... der hat Samstags bis 19 Uhr offen.. da könnten wir bei Bedarf dann auch noch was holen  

Schlafsack sollte man mitbringen und wenn vorhanden Bed-Chair, oder Feldbett... es sind dort 4 Betten + 2 Reisebetten + Couch usw. 

Ich werde heute nachmittag mal alles zusammenfassen und unter Termine einen Thread aufmachen


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2004)

*AW: Abolut dringend: Suche Quappenfluß in Oberbayern oder Oberpfalz*

So, da gehts weiter: 

http://www.anglerboard.com/board/showthread.php?p=575272#post575272


----------

